
Ask HN: What Is Google Up To? - fdeage
I used to hear regularly about various grandiose projects from Google, a.k.a. &quot;moonshoots&quot; (Glass, Loon, Calico, etc.), and the whole &quot;Google X&quot; thing.<p>But now I’ve had no idea what Google&#x27;s up to for a while. Nowadays it seems Google is more normal than ever.<p>Insiders, Xooglers, any intel on Google&#x27;s new fancy secret projects?
======
rvz
> What is Google Up To?

No good it seems when it comes to your data.

On the plus side, I'm looking forward to the Big Tech anti-trust hearing on
Wednesday though.

